# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Maximize Multiple World Event XP - DONT STICK AROUND

## kindbudz

This is not an exploit but it really helped me speed up my xp/hour so I thought I'd share it.

If more than 1 event is up in a zone *ONLY DO ENOUGH DMG TO GET GOL*D then leave and go to the another event or go trigger a new event yourself and keep moving. You do not have to be there at completion, and many times *I've got gold from 15-30 seconds of dps on a 10 minute fight timer* - then I move on to the next one. This ain't WoW or D3, you don't have to be in range or there at completion to get quest xp/rewards. And you can get bronze (70% gold xp) with only a few seconds of dps if you're really pressed for time or there are 3+ events up.

This works best for events with very small numbers of mobs where you will not miss the accumulated mob xp you would have gotten by sticking around. If the event has A TON of mobs/waves it will be better to stick around and gather up the mob xp as well as event xp.

This really sped up my xp/hour once I started doing this. Play with it to find the sweet spot to do just enough DPS to get gold then bail. Hope that helps!

----------


## grusin

will i still get the exp if i leave the zone ?
lets say im the 25-35 zone but i warp to a city u will still get the exp ?

----------


## conebone69

this doesn't work if you leave the zone and if u don't hit the monster at least once

----------


## Guts

So ?

It's not an exploit. It's obvious, it's just how the game works. Btw, thanks for who didn't know that.

----------


## zanderos

This is a guide/tip, not an exploit

----------


## Slebo

still work ?

----------


## Scrally93

I'm sort of noobish to the game, so this does help me a bit, thank you. 

I've actually been sitting there for the majority of the fight, thinking you had to be in range.. ;-; lol.

----------


## Bloodfood

Ive been doing this for awhile now and it has been lucrative for me. But after doing chain events for awhile, i start to get less and less exp gain frm these events until it hits 100 exp gained per event finished. And most of the events i finished are Gold. Is this guild war's way to prevent people from event leeching or am i just bugging out?

----------


## jonas25

Wow I did not know that, thanks!

----------

